# Just back from Marrakech



## Ricardodaforce (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi everyone

Took a short flight to Africa for the weekend. Fascinating place!




La Estrella by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




The Artisan by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




La Mezquita by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Red &amp; Orange by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




The Arch by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Apr 5, 2011)

Few more for those that don't click through to Flickr:




La Fabrica by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




El Aeropuerto de Marrakech by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Telling Tales by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Freshly Dyed by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Apr 7, 2011)

Beautiful Crockery by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Isla de Luz by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




La Linterna by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Scooter by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## raphaelaaron (Apr 7, 2011)

love these. my favorites are "Freshly Dyed" and "Telling Tales"

great stuff


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Apr 7, 2011)

I like #1,2,3,4,..... etc


----------



## Bios. (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice my favourites are 2, 6 and 10. My parents recently went to morocco, wish I could have gone with them. Did you not get people demanding to be paid to be in photos or did you ask everyone first?


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Apr 7, 2011)

raphaelaaron said:


> love these. my favorites are "Freshly Dyed" and "Telling Tales"
> 
> great stuff


 


NayLoMo6C said:


> I like #1,2,3,4,..... etc


 


Bios. said:


> Nice my favourites are 2, 6 and 10. My parents recently went to morocco, wish I could have gone with them. Did you not get people demanding to be paid to be in photos or did you ask everyone first?


 
Thanks all, I tended to ask before taking the photos.


----------



## Hussain Frutan (Apr 7, 2011)

awesome shots i like them


----------



## ZacFreeland (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm really liking 2 and 3!


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Apr 9, 2011)

Hussain Frutan said:


> awesome shots i like them


 


ZacFreeland said:


> I'm really liking 2 and 3!


 
Thanks very much!


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Apr 28, 2011)

What a shock in today's news. I took these two pics from the restaurant that was bombed. I was there this month.




Before the Rain. Antes de la Lluvia by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Night Market by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Frequency (Apr 28, 2011)

Excellent images.... you are a sure bet


----------



## Andres Ibarra (Apr 29, 2011)

Great pictures!!


----------



## Ricardodaforce (May 8, 2011)

Andres Ibarra said:


> Great pictures!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 9, 2011)

Very Stunning Photographs! The colors are so vivid and the focus is spot on! I really enjoyed looking at the whole series! # 4, 5 and 12 are my absolute favorites!

Dick


----------



## Ricardodaforce (May 9, 2011)

grandpawrichard said:


> Very Stunning Photographs! The colors are so vivid and the focus is spot on! I really enjoyed looking at the whole series! # 4, 5 and 12 are my absolute favorites!
> 
> Dick


 
Thank you!


----------

